# just bought 03 SE-R and....



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

I just got my SE-R 5 speed the other day for 13 grand,it had 15k miles on it and it was in mint condition.I haven't took it to the track,but i heard it was about a 16 second car.My goal is to get it to a 13.8.I was wondering how difficult this would be for me,and how much power can the QR25DE handle?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you won't do 13.8 with full bolt ons. it's a mid 15 second car as it stands.

as for how much power it can handle....I'll tell you now, but I'll also suggest you do a bit of searching and reading on this forum 

in terms of turbo it can handle up to 280whp safely...maybe a little less. Nitrous, I'd say less......because nitrous hits a lot harder than turbo (instantaneously instead of steady build with boost)


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok i found something in the forums.With bolt on's i can only get into the high 14's and would cost some money.I have another question though.Is it true that once ur car is broken in properly u can red line it every once in a while and it would be alright for ur car?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes that's true. and assuming your car has 15k miles on it, it's already been broken in.


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

how many miles are u suposed to break it in for? i heard 3k-4k..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1k is safe.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i've seen numbers around 250whp on turbo QR's. but there is alot of extensive and labor intensive work involved. SR swaps are possible, i've seen a few done on B15's, but not spec-v's. 

any ammount of power is available, but it all depends on how much cash you're willing to spend


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Bob Marley said:


> I just got my SE-R 5 speed the other day for 13 grand,it had 15k miles on it and it was in mint condition.I haven't took it to the track,but i heard it was about a 16 second car.My goal is to get it to a 13.8.I was wondering how difficult this would be for me,and how much power can the QR25DE handle?


It's not gonna be that fast unless you turbocharge, which right now seems to be a costly project. On a related note, the 2004 SRT-4 runs a 13.7 stock.


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

no thank you,i rather have a 22 second car anyday than a neon.They look like a big bug...


----------



## BleedGarnetB15 (Jun 9, 2004)

Bob Marley said:


> no thank you,i rather have a 22 second car anyday than a neon.They look like a big bug...



whoa whoa it's not a neon its an SRT-4,SRT-4 owners get upset when they are called neons

not that i care but just felt like posting that!!!  :balls:


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

there's no doubt that the SE-R is a damn good lookin car.i'll tell a srt-4 owner that his car is just a neon with a pt cruiser engine.Oh and it looks like a bug(everytime i see them headlights im like "im glad i dont own that car")


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

bleed,stop makin that guy hit himself in the balls,its hurtin me just lookin at it.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

That ball slapper is crackin me up!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Bob Marley said:


> there's no doubt that the SE-R is a damn good lookin car.i'll tell a srt-4 owner that his car is just a neon with a pt cruiser engine.Oh and it looks like a bug(everytime i see them headlights im like "im glad i dont own that car")


Looks are all preference. While I like my SE-R, the engine in the SRT-4 is better designed, probably more reliable in the long term and obviously is more powerful and has potential. If you read up on the internals of the SRT they are pretty nice for 19 grand. While looks can be disputed all day, the fact that the Neon SRT-4 is a 13 second car stock cannot.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that and the build quality in the srt4 beats the hell outta the sentra........hands down.


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

If i had one the first thing i would do is change around the head lights just a lil.i have seen some with the head lights lookin like mean eyes,i thought it looked pretty cool.


----------

